# ANY SINGLE LADIES 18-22??? Hopefully shooting a HOYT?



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just thought id take a shot in the dark here


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

What if I look 18-22?


Hey no laughing


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

well me being 21 i guess id open it up to 18-28, so If you look that young and feel that young sure


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

you can be older for me,women in there 30s are better at some stuff!!


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok Ok, you have to shoot a hoyt, and I have to be attrached to you, well if you are shooting a hoyt that takes care of the latter. But 18-28 would be nice.


----------



## adamcooper1983 (Sep 26, 2003)

this reminds me of a country song

"looking for love in all the wrong places, looking for love in all the wrong faces" thats bout all i know LOL.. dude, go get a freakin girl friend if you cant find one, i'll come there and help you pick up the ladies ... since im in the same state LOL


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Im not here looking for a gf, im here looking for a lady thats into archery.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Why not, dammit! They're the best thing you'll ever get, beats the hell out of any bow/accessory/set of arrows on the market... 

I'm serious. If you get a girlfriend that doesn't shoot, you'll have endless arguments about how much you spend on it, why you can't see her for 5 weekends in a row, why you have to keep practicing... Get a girlfriend that shoots, and the only questions are "will they work with my setup?" and "did you enter me as well?" 

Life is good.


----------



## rye (Jan 22, 2004)

G33K,


try explaining that one to the judge..."Well yer honor, She looks old enough doesn't she?..." I can hear the stocks closing on my neck already LOL.


Rye


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Son, I'm an old man. I lived a long time, been married four times and to the current one 29 years. If you make shooting a Hoyt or any kind of bow a requirement, you are in for some sad experiences. It's kinda like saying they have to have big hooters or blonde hair or own a liquor store.

May be real nice but it aint a deal breaker.


----------



## brenda temperly (Jan 19, 2004)

hey hoyt19, i noticed your from elizabeth, Il. im from east dubuque, Il, not sure if i know u though.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*shooting partner*

Hoyt, man please dont try to get a date here, doesnt look good !!! check with Tink, I am not sure but they had or have a website for singles thaty are into hunting, archery etc...


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Shooting Sports Singles*

THERE is a On Line dating Club for singles


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/shootingsportssingles You have to be sinlge Allthe ladies hunt and many are bowhunters

Join if you need help send me an e mail and I will do an invite direct to you


Tink
Moderator


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

you guys are funny ahahahahhaha


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

ROTFLMAO.............this is funny stuff.

I'm with Bowriter.................you are a lucky man if you can find a woman that shoots................don't put a requirement on the kind of bow she shoots.

LMAO.............what if she shoots a stick and can out shoot you with your wheelie???


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I had one of those great hunting girlfriends and my dumb arse went and screwed it all up, and NO not for that kind of bad reason.


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

you guys are just funny.


----------



## grtoljim (Dec 26, 2004)

*The other side of the coin*



hoyt19 said:


> Just thought id take a shot in the dark here


I always thought it would be great if my wife was a bow hunter. And my hunting partner married one. It was not pretty. He didnt have one min. to him self for five years. Then she did him a favor and divorced him. SAD.


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Admin - New forum "Archery Personals" lol


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

you guys are just very funny


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

I don't think looking for a lady friend here is wrong.

But do think before we go any futher with this atachment between the two.

We need to be up front on the release tobe used and stablizer that is needed to close this verbal contract  

Later
Unk


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

so are you looking for a girlfrend on here or just a frend as a girl? just ceriouse that all! but this is a funny subject thoe


----------



## archerboy86 (Jun 28, 2004)

*....*

Anyone 18 to 19. That shots a hoyt.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Who is hittin on who? hehe


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Jerry, maybe you are like me. Once we thought there would be nothing better than a mate who loved to do everything we did. Then we got one.

That lasted 19 months. Now I am married to a lovely women who hates everything I do...well almost everything. 29 years and counting.

"I love the womens, I surely do. But I can find no sign on a woman's heart." 

What reinforces my thinking is my involvement with three or four hunts for women only each year. Boy, when they think you are not listening, them are some cruel does.


----------



## bow_chic (Feb 21, 2005)

My hubby and I both love to hunt and shoot 3-D tournaments. Six amazing years of marriage and counting. Whether or not she shoots isn't going to have anything to do with if you fall in love with a girl. I didn't shoot when he fell for me. I do now.


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

My wife left me somebody else right after the bow season. Coincidence, I think not. Lucky, it turned out like a good country song cause I got the house, the dog, and my truck. Oh, well more time to spend in the woods and on the water. I'm only 26 so, life goes on........................


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone single 18 to 30 years old that shoots a Hoyt? Please send picture of bow....


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

I can remember being that naive once...


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> you are a lucky man if you can find a woman that shoots................don't put a requirement on the kind of bow she shoots.


Couldn't be more right! I wish my wife would shoot with me.


----------



## Mathews02 (May 10, 2003)

Whats wrong with us Mathews girls lol


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mathews is of with me too Steph


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mathews is of with me too Steph


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

is this thread for real?! 


60 second rule garbage!


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*wow*

Lmao


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah ns my thoughts exactly...


and nikki looks younger than THAT! is that good or bad?! 

i'd have carded her myself if i didn't know her...


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> I can remember being that naive once...


You can't be that serious? This whole tread is in fun, relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

*Speak for yourself !!!*



bowriter said:


> It's kinda like saying they have to have big hooters or blonde hair or own a liquor store.
> 
> May be real nice but it aint a deal breaker.



Liquor store...I don't drink
Blonde Hair.....its Ok...no preference though
Big hooters......well, umm, I mean, It all started back in...ah, never mind.


D_Hunter

ps...I have been married for 12 yrs now to my high school sweetheart...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Mathews02 said:


> Whats wrong with us Mathews girls lol


Nothing except that you would prob outshoot me! Haha  

I noticed your from NJ so i replied. Where in NJ are you located out of curiosity? Not many NJ people here let alone female archers


----------



## Mathews02 (May 10, 2003)

njshadowwalker said:


> Nothing except that you would prob outshoot me! Haha
> 
> I noticed your from NJ so i replied. Where in NJ are you located out of curiosity? Not many NJ people here let alone female archers



I'm a south jersey girl  I'm 5 minutes from Philly


----------



## Hunter Bob (Feb 24, 2005)

*No No*



Scooter_SC said:


> Couldn't be more right! I wish my wife would shoot with me.


Trust me you don't


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Mathews02 said:


> I'm a south jersey girl  I'm 5 minutes from Philly


Sorry to hear!  

I spend quite some time in philly in the summer. Alot of cars shows and whatnot.

Sorry though...north jersey > south jersey


----------



## Mathews02 (May 10, 2003)

njshadowwalker said:


> Sorry to hear!
> 
> I spend quite some time in philly in the summer. Alot of cars shows and whatnot.
> 
> Sorry though...north jersey > south jersey



south jersey is way better then north jersey!!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Mathews02 said:


> south jersey is way better then north jersey!!


Other then the shore and ATCO Raceway south jersey is useless  

Oops said that out loud


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

*Arkansas bow shooting gals?*

I gotta admit, it would be cool to have a female companion who enjoys the same stuff I do... I try to shoot everyday when the weather permits. Non-shooters have trouble understanding this.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

North Jersey


south Jersey


Arkansas????


Wow........you guys are speakin a whole different language!! Around here it is all...............so how many minutes away from Boise are you?? LMAO  Gawd I love this state.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Mathews02 said:


> south jersey is way better then north jersey!!


Tell em gf .......  



Tam, I think you wanna come to NJ........yeppppp c'mon admit it.....


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Tell em gf .......
> 
> 
> 
> Tam, I think you wanna come to NJ........yeppppp c'mon admit it.....


ROTFLMAO

And leave Idaho???


Not a chance........nice try though. LMAO


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Tell em gf .......
> 
> 
> 
> Tam, I think you wanna come to NJ........yeppppp c'mon admit it.....



We might be from Idaho, but we ain't dumb. She ain't going nowhere. 

Been to Jersey, never did find the gardens. LOL!  You got too many people and not enough mountains Jerry.  If Tam is like me, and I know she is, you would have to make us dead before we leave.

If you come here, you may never want to leave either.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Tell em gf .......
> 
> 
> 
> Tam, I think you wanna come to NJ........yeppppp c'mon admit it.....


Damn Jerry. Siding with the women  

Oh wait your from south NJ right? Must be the water


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

good to see people see the humor in this thread, thanks


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> We might be from Idaho, but we ain't dumb. She ain't going nowhere.
> 
> Been to Jersey, never did find the gardens. LOL!  You got too many people and not enough mountains Jerry.  If Tam is like me, and I know she is, you would have to make us dead before we leave.
> 
> If you come here, you may never want to leave either.


Tooth, that reminds me when I was in Idaho we met this couple from there at dinner and they asked where were from, blah blah blah .........so she proceeds to tell us how bad they want to go to New York City, I mean she wanted to go there real bad ! I politely said they were nuts  You cant pay me to go there and I would never think of going out of Ideehooooooeee.

And I know I would love to live there or Montana! No doubt about it ! Ohhhh and about the Gardens,,,,that was a misprint, it is the Garbage State.....


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> We might be from Idaho, but we ain't dumb. She ain't going nowhere.
> 
> Been to Jersey, never did find the gardens. LOL!  You got too many people and not enough mountains Jerry.  If Tam is like me, and I know she is, you would have to make us dead before we leave.
> 
> If you come here, you may never want to leave either.


And a great big ole AMEN to that.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

hi ladies.


----------

